# what is this in this channel cats mouth!!!



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

caught this channel cat out tappan yesterday. went to retrieve the hook when i found this. looks like a tongue . also kinda looked like a beef liver but it was definatly part of the fish.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

he has a fat lip lmao


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol nah its lips were fine, this was actually coming out of its mouth. i think it might be its stomach?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its the stomach. did you gut hook him?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

My guess... Infection/injury/illness.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am with dink, it is the stomach, circle hooks will prevent most deep hooking.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya it looks like definitley something bad....possible ate something that got caught in his mouth and became infection......shoulda cut it open!!! was it mushy? or solid? if solid could have been tumerous! crazy looking though!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Stomach.

CC


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I bet all the lady cats love him!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

no he didnt swallow the hook. had him hooked in the mouth. i didnt pull it out with the hook. it was already out


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

haha...

it was mushy. pretty sure it was its stomach, it didnt swallow the hook so i didnt pull it out . it must of puked it up or something. either way it was pretty disturbing lol


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

yes probably its stomach this is more common in saltwater swordfish do this often normally they swallow it back when released


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

It is it's stomach. Sharks do it alot when caught.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I'm going to pretend that it is, in fact, the fishes tongue. 

It's hot out, maybe he is panting? Perhaps, he is the offspring of Gene Simmons? 

Lick it up!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It is the stomach.

Purging is a stress response in fish. They pee and poop when hooked and finally turn their stomach inside out and let whatever is causing the trouble get washed away.
This way if they eat something potentially harmful their bodies can get rid of it quickly. If you ever put bluegills in a bucket or livewell you would see items in the water you didn't put there. These are fish purging in respose to being confined.

I think some of the responses here show great imagination.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

katfish said:


> It is the stomach.
> 
> Purging is a stress response in fish. They pee and poop when hooked and finally turn their stomach inside out and let whatever is causing the trouble get washed away.
> This way if they eat something potentially harmful their bodies can get rid of it quickly. If you ever put bluegills in a bucket or livewell you would see items in the water you didn't put there. These are fish purging in respose to being confined.
> ...



Robby hit the nail on the head, i have lost many green sunfish from them spitting up crawfish and turning the water sour


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

katfish said:


> It is the stomach.
> 
> If you ever put bluegills in a bucket or livewell you would see items in the water you didn't put there. These are fish purging in respose to being confined.



Thanks for sharing this info with us Robbie.........i always wondered why bluegills can take a CLEAN bait tank and turn the water to brown and nasty looking over night and even plug up the filtration system !!


----------

